# Heaven/Hell Party invite idea



## Galaxaura (Aug 2, 2010)

I guess I'm looking for some input to be sure I'm not crazy and over the top.
This may be the wrong forum to ask but here goes:

For the invites I'm thinking of making them an obituary for each guest... and very personalized.. since I obviously know everyone.

ie:

They would receive their obit and an invitation to their after-life "Party". Will they choose heaven or hell?

(newsprint-y looking invite on the front of the invite... or just clipped and placed in envelope next to teh afterlife invite)

Cincinnati, OHIO - Jane Smith, 32, died (Date of Party)at (Address of Party) 

She was a member of xxx church or club or whatever. She enjoyed walking in cemeteries and laughing at the moon.
She had 13 cats.
Survivors include noone. 

Visitation will be (Party time and date) with service following at (Party Address).

Memorials: Drink to those who have passed on.. Bring your own spirits Please.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Then they can RSVP... there will be two .. one to heaven and one to hell. 
If they have children they will receive a purgatory RSVP to let us know how many children will be held there during the party.

So the real question to everyone is.....

is it too far? Will people be creeped out by their own Obit? I mean i'd feel like crap if I sent these out and someone actually kicked it before the party. or had a relative die or something. Is this a do or a giant don't? 

Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think it is too far at all! I think it's neat! I'd love to get an invite to your party. haha

I have some questions. Their date and place of death will be the same date and place as their visitation (your party)? Maybe you could make the date of death the day before your party. And make the place of death and how they died something outrageous. Like, pecked to death by a flock of crazy geese. That might also make you feel better about it being taken too morbidly.

And does their heaven or hell decision affect something at the party?

I'd love to hear how you're decorating for this party as well!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

We did a funeral theme last year and had the same questions about 'is it too far'.
What we ended up doing is making it so extreme that there could be absolutely no personal connection that might upset anyone. We had one guest who didn't come because his mother had just passed away. But that was due to the fact that it was a party and not because it was a funeral themed party. We had another guest who's sister in law had pasted away. Hubby felt awful that he had put the invite on his desk without knowing. Hubby had more of a problem with it then the guy himself lol 

Since you know all your guests, you should also know if its something they will find amusing or not. And what's going on in their lives, in regards to illnesses, deaths, superstitious,etc. So, go with your instinct.

I personally wouldn't have a problem with it. Sounds like a cool and creative idea! My cause of death will probably be falling on my grim reaper's scythe while setting up for my party lol 

MsM


----------



## Galaxaura (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone! 

I'm not sure how the good/evil RSVP will effect the party. Perhaos their name written on a wall in either the heaven or hello room? The decor will be both Heaven/Hell... Kids in purgatory or perhaps have the front porch be purgatory before they enter the party. I'm really just kicking around ideas for that part.

Originally my idea for this year's theme was a broad "religion" theme in which costumes could be themed gods and goddesses, demons, angels, priests, nuns, rabbis etc...but decorating for that may be difficult so I started the narrow the field to good/evil or heaven and hell. That invite would have been a church bulletin style or a baptism announcement that was more evil looking than a normal one.

I do like the causes of death being funny. I would have to do that.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

I think its a great idea. And definitely with making the deaths outragous things. Maybe you could personalized that too like if somebody likes to fish, maybe they got eaten by a giant man-eating minnow or something. You could give out halos to those who chose heaven and horns to those that chose hell. Even if it doesn't match the costume it would be cute.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Love the idea, but it WOULD have to be outrageous deaths if you're worried about propriety. Check out Spike's 1000 Ways to Die for ideas - they're true deaths but some of them are SOOO out there. 

http://www.spike.com/show/27237

Keep us posted on the progress - would love to see the invites when they're all done!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I had an idea for the party but never gotten around to using it.

It was "the reading of the will"
with the most bogus BS you could ever come up with on a fake person and its death.
That everyone was to dress in black and that there will be drinks and food


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

NOWHINING said:


> I had an idea for the party but never gotten around to using it.
> 
> It was "the reading of the will"
> with the most bogus BS you could ever come up with on a fake person and its death.
> That everyone was to dress in black and that there will be drinks and food


We did that last year and it was a HUGE success!
http://www.msmeeple.com/copper/thumbnails.php?album=15


----------

